# HUG and how should you use it...



## Trout90 (Oct 4, 2018)

I've read where some prefer to use hcg throughout their entire cycle. Others use it in the second half or near the end. Some don't use it at all. 
My question is how well does hcg effect you in terms of recovery? Also, is there any benefit using it throughout your whole cycle vs later in the cycle? Do most use 500/1000iu 2 times a week? 
Curious on all responses.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Viduus (Oct 4, 2018)

I’ll have to double check but I believe I’m 500iu 2x a week for my TRT. Keeps my junk “juicy af”.

edit: chillinlow might be right. 500iu a week split in two. (And my junk being juicy)


----------



## Trout90 (Oct 4, 2018)

Sorry... HCG


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 4, 2018)

250x2 a week Is all most need


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 4, 2018)

Never acceptable to hug another man


----------



## Trout90 (Oct 4, 2018)

What about using throughout the cycle vs the end part of cycle?


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 4, 2018)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....HUG!


----------



## Trout90 (Oct 4, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Never acceptable to hug another man



I knew this one was coming haha


----------



## Merlin (Oct 5, 2018)

Well you will always find that people tend to vary on the response to when you should take it. I see people say start it at week 2, 3, or 4. For sure use in when coming of off gear BEFORE pct. A vet will answer give em' a bit


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 5, 2018)

FD likes HUGS.   :32 (19):


----------



## Jin (Oct 5, 2018)

Trout90 said:


> What about using throughout the cycle vs the end part of cycle?



If you aren’t using your car battery for an extended amount of time which approach would be best for the life of the battery?

1. Keep it on a trickle charger
2. Let it die and recharge it

thats my completely unscientific way to look at it at least.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 5, 2018)

Jin said:


> If you aren’t using your car battery for an extended amount of time which approach would be best for the life of the battery?
> 
> 1. Keep it on a trickle charger
> 2. Let it die and recharge it
> ...



I’m going to use this argument with my wife for a few different things. Thanks.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 5, 2018)

I hate hcg. Makes me feel emotionally horrible and gives me joint pain. I dont need to be fertile ever again so Im done taking it. My trt clinic has a horrible protocal though and makes me take very large doses of it for ten days straight every ten weeks.


----------



## Trout90 (Oct 5, 2018)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Jin (Oct 5, 2018)

Trout90 said:


> Bump bump bump


What do you want to know?

you don’t do analogies?


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 5, 2018)

Jin said:


> What do you want to know?
> 
> you don’t do analogies?



maybe he just needs another one that he can relate to


----------



## Trout90 (Oct 6, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> maybe he just needs another one that he can relate to



I got that you would rather not use hcg throughout your cycle. I was seeing if anyone else had a different and or similar opinion and why is all


----------



## Jin (Oct 6, 2018)

Trout90 said:


> I got that you would rather not use hcg throughout your cycle. I was seeing if anyone else had a different and or similar opinion and why is all



My point was it’s better to PREVENT your testicles from shutting down than to restart them after complete shut down. 

In other words I recommend running hcg through your entire cycle at 250iu 2x/ week. Stop before you run your pct. while hcg keeps the testicles from shutting down it is suppressive to the HTPA.


----------



## Trout90 (Oct 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> My point was it’s better to PREVENT your testicles from shutting down than to restart them after complete shut down.
> 
> In other words I recommend running hcg through your entire cycle at 250iu 2x/ week. Stop before you run your pct. while hcg keeps the testicles from shutting down it is suppressive to the HTPA.



Thank you... really


----------

